# Oliver Graduates :)



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

your pics didn't show up.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Can't see the pics but Gooo Oliver,


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Can you see them now? That's weird as I can see both pics in the first thread?????? It's the picture ghost!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

still red crosses for me...

ahhh I wanna see Oliver!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nothing here for me.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Gwen said:


> Can you see them now? That's weird as I can see both pics in the first thread?????? It's the picture ghost!



Did you link to them in your mail program. I looked at the source and it looks like it's to an online email program. Which since your probably logged into they show up for, not the rest of us though.


----------

